# Looking for Vizsla breeder in california.......



## knuoasis (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi,
I'm new to this forum and hoping I can get some recommendations for some breeders.

Thanks!


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

in January next year were going to be breeding lili, we're not breeders ourselves but the person who's lending her stud is a pretty serious breeder, i live in southern California near LA, lili and radar are going to have beautiful pups , radar is a healthy and very strong vizsla and lili is VERY athletic and really pretty, so ........ ;D


----------

